# Bin wieder da ;)



## Emilysmummie (5 Nov. 2014)

*Hallo Gemeinde 

lange lange war ich fort  Is mir heute erst aufgefallen  
Es hat mir immer sehr gefallen bei euch und ich versuche in Zukunft wieder öfters reinzuschauen  Ich habe euch alle vermisst *


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Nov. 2014)

Huch , schön das du wieder da bist , warst ja wirklich lange nicht mehr ON


----------



## Emilysmummie (5 Nov. 2014)

ja das stimmt Gollum


----------



## MetalFan (5 Nov. 2014)

Willkommen zurück Mummie! :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2014)

Hallo zurück! Ich "kenne" dich zwar nicht aber ich bin mal so nett


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Nov. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Hallo zurück! Ich "kenne" dich zwar nicht aber ich bin mal so nett



Dem schließ ich mich an


----------



## walme (5 Nov. 2014)

schön dass du wieder on bist, und vll. ein paat bilder vorbeischickst


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Nov. 2014)

Willkommen zurück, alleine die alten noch mal hochzuladen, dürfte Beschäftigung bis Weihnachten garantieren  aber neue Bilder sind auch willkommen


----------



## General (6 Nov. 2014)

welcome back


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Nov. 2014)

Schön das du wieder da bist.


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

Schön das Du wieder zu Hause bist. 

Na dann mal Feuer frei mit neuen Bildern! :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2014)

Hi, freut mich persönlich und für CB, dass Du wieder da bist


----------



## DonEnrico (7 Nov. 2014)

Hi Mummie, schön daß Du wieder da bist!


----------



## congo64 (8 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup: Welcome back :thumbup:


----------



## scudo (9 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup: your welcome


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2014)

Welcome back und schön das du wieder da bist,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------

